# Circuit_macros+texlive - how?



## caesius (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been trying for a while to make Circuit_macros work with my texLive distribution. No success.

Has *anyone* managed to install this under FreeBSD?

Cheers, Benjamin


----------



## caesius (Sep 6, 2010)

Solved. Kinda. It always amazes me how posting a thread expedites the problem solving progress...

For those who want the same thing (circuit diagrams in LaTeX), just use the circuitikz package of texlive (PM if you want more instructions). It produces awesome stuff:







Cheers.


----------

